

Not Enough Golf - flextime policy led to a ruinous fight with federal regulators - wooster
http://reason.com/archives/1998/08/01/not-enough-golf

======
ZeroGravitas
So what happened? This was written over 12 years ago, so did he win?

edit:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_G._Pierce>

Claims the company has still has 50 employees, but I can't find a website, so
maybe that info is 12 years out of date. Is that likely?

Also says he tried to run for Senate in 2006 but lost the Republican primary.

~~~
devinj
He hadn't won as of 2004: [http://www.amazon.com/Comfort-Solace-William-
Gardner-Pierce/...](http://www.amazon.com/Comfort-Solace-William-Gardner-
Pierce/dp/0975433504)

~~~
ZeroGravitas
The blurb and review suggests that he lost, but now campaigns on the issue to
avoid others hitting the same problem, though it's not totally explicit.

------
hga
Hmmm ... I have limited sympathy, for it's just plain comment sense that our
employees are either hourly or salaried.

If you hire someone on a salary, you don't dock them by the hour for they're
not hourly workers (I believe that by the full day is OK). Nor do you pay them
overtime by the hour, especially straight time (e.g. no time and a half where
mandated).

By the same token, the only time keeping records he really needed to keep were
ones where employees recorded how much time they spent on each particular
client, so that he could bill them honestly.

Anyway, the bottom line is do or do not, your employees are salaried or
hourly, don't try to blend the two.

------
lsc
I know more than one person ruined by fighting with tax law 'because I am
right' - Wouldn't it be better to just pay the money and, you know, not be
ruined? Do they think it somehow moral to waste yourself in a fight you know
you can not win?

~~~
hga
It depends on your personality/character in part: the physic cost of not
fighting can be a lot higher.

